# I'm switching to a bigger tank



## Cindy1218 (Apr 11, 2005)

I'm switching to a bigger tank ,The old tank has had an ich problem,( I think it's improved a great deal) Do I wait until it's completely cleared up or Can I safely switch now, I think my irradesant shark it stressed because 29g tank he's in is too small!

Any suggestions?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Your situation is a double edged sword. The shark may never get rid of ich in a small tank if he is growing. But transferring your fish to another tank may infest the new tank with ich also. I would try to cure the 29 gallon tank before moving anything from it to the new tank.


----------



## Cindy1218 (Apr 11, 2005)

Thanks, I've noticed today everyone looks alot better, Do you know if scares remain from the ich? He seems very normal not streesed!


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Never seen any scarring associated with ich.


----------

